# Down Pipe recomendations?



## ejs35 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have an 05 225hp 1.8 quattro TT. I'm looking for a down pipe and exhaust that will add some power, but not be too loud. I like the Milltek non res exhaust, but from what I understand there isn't a matching 2.5 inch downpipe. Anybody have any exprience with this, or recomendations for a good fit? Thanks.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Why not go custom? For the price of a full out of the box turbo back you may as well get something fully stainless and support a local shop.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

ejs35 said:


> I have an 05 225hp 1.8 quattro TT. I'm looking for a down pipe and exhaust that will add some power, but not be too loud. I like the Milltek non res exhaust, but from what I understand there isn't a matching 2.5 inch downpipe. Anybody have any exprience with this, or recomendations for a good fit? Thanks.


42DD Down pipe and whatever exhaust you prefer. I have a Borla SS exhaust and I have no problems with noise or longevity. 42DD does make a real nice full turbo back system too!


----------



## VWJon77 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have the 42DD Down pipe and love it has a nice sound. it gave me some more power to 
http://store.42draftdesigns.com/Audi-TT-225-3-Downpipe--Street-Series_p_119.html


----------



## ejs35 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion! I see the its a 3 inch down pipe. Does fitting it with a 2.5 inch exhaust have the potential for any problems?

Also, any feedback on Neuspeed or APR's downpipe?


----------



## ejs35 (Aug 30, 2012)

Neb said:


> Why not go custom? For the price of a full out of the box turbo back you may as well get something fully stainless and support a local shop.


I like the idea of supporting a local shop, and saving a few bucks, but I have the impression that an out of the box setup is likely just a more reliable piece of equipment?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

no way. Look at the 42DD after a few years. They're not stainless and they'll rust through. If you get a full stainless turbo back from a place that knows how to do exhausts you'll have a much better piece of equipment IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Neb said:


> no way. Look at the 42DD after a few years. They're not stainless and they'll rust through. If you get a full stainless turbo back from a place that knows how to do exhausts you'll have a much better piece of equipment IMO


I just looked at mine last night, and its been a few years, no where near rusting through. If it does rust through and fall apart I am more than happy to replace it for the customer. We have thousands of our downpipes out there, in a very wide variety of climates and road conditions. 

The one case I have had of a customers downpipe rusting through was due to the car sitting for over a year in storage, in stagnant water, the downpipe being the least of his worries.

We can make that downpipe end in any size you want, stock cat-back, 2.5", 3", anything and everything in-between. Plus if you shoot me an email I can offer you 10% off.

Also I would love to see a muffler shops stainless one-off downpipe for the 225. I have heard a lot of promises from muffler shops saying "No problem stainless vband downpipe for $200" Once they actually see the car and fitment available, more often than not they turn the customer away. 

Bottom line is I can sell you an american made downpipe that will fit and last the length that you own your car for a fair price with a lifetime warranty ending in any size you want. If you are not happy with the downpipe send it back.

-John


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I had a 42DD DP on my car for a couple of years through some pretty terrible NY winters back when I was stock turbo and really daily driving my car. I have some pictures of it at home of what it looked like when it came off. *No rust.* We salt and sand our roads as well as I was a huge fan of "winter rally-crossing" the streets.

Serious dejavu - I swear I feel like I've typed this before.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Neb said:


> no way. Look at the 42DD after a few years. They're not stainless and they'll rust through. If you get a full stainless turbo back from a place that knows how to do exhausts you'll have a much better piece of equipment IMO


Hey Neb, how about this, don't take John's, Doug's or my word for it! Tell the rest of the community what you think from the pictures. Like Doug, I also live on an Island about 17 miles wide in the snow belt, so it's no stranger to salt, snow and water. I don't even have any external coating on mine which I believe is available from 42DD. You be the judge:


*New, 2 years ago*





*About a year later when I fabricated a cross subframe brace*








*Recent picture of downpipe (maybe a month ago)*


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i made mine , but then again some people can do stuff like that them selves.. 42 is best if your not gonna do it


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ Nothing is impossible to fab, but when using an adapter pipe on a FWD with plenty of clearance, it's a 100 times easier to make. On an AWD 225 TT with the tight clearance downstream by the drive shaft, it's seriously more challenging than what shown in the picture above. What you have threre is probably what shops have in mind when they quote $200 for a 225 quattro downpipe that the OP is inquiring about. 

*Edit* this is the kind of clearance you have to deal with downstream of the complicated bend at the turbo for a 225 Quattro.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL i had a custom dp made and after he was done he asked me " you knew how much of a bitch making that was huh"...... i smiled and couldn't lie.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> I had a 42DD DP on my car for a couple of years through some pretty terrible NY winters back when I was stock turbo and really daily driving my car. I have some pictures of it at home of what it looked like when it came off. *No rust.* We salt and sand our roads as well as I was a huge fan of "winter rally-crossing" the streets.
> 
> Serious dejavu - I swear I feel like I've typed this before.


I'd still like to see one after 5 or 6 years though before I change my mind on it. Nothing should be rusting after 2 winters.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Neb said:


> I'd still like to see one after 5 or 6 years though before I change my mind on it. Nothing should be rusting after 2 winters.


My friend Amanda (minibabe) who lives on Long Island as well and bought my DP when I went BT. She also daily drives her TT. I'll see if she can share a picture.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Neb said:


> I'd still like to see one after 5 or 6 years though before I change my mind on it. Nothing should be rusting after 2 winters.


Had mine for 3 years. Has a brown tint. No rust/rot. Over 40,000 miles so far on it up in salt infested Massachusetts :thumbup: For a big turbo setup, custom in my opinion is the only way to go. But for street cars, the 42dd one is my pick. The fitment is great, install is easy and no problems from daily driving, track days, road rally's. 

It gets my engineering seal of approval. If your worried about appearance, get it ceramic coated.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Live in WNY, we get snow then the DOT decides that Salt in May is a good idea :screwy: I mean they literally make the salt deeper than the snow sometimes.

The only think I noticed with teh 42DD downpipe was the flanges rusted to ****, the pipe was near perfect after 3 winters but the flanges were toast. Industrial sandblaster made quick work of them and they are good for another 3 years. 

Fitment btw was perfect.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> The only think I noticed with teh 42DD downpipe was the flanges rusted to ****, the pipe was near perfect after 3 winters but the flanges were toast. Industrial sandblaster made quick work of them and they are good for another 3 years.
> 
> Fitment btw was perfect.


Had this happen also. Needed to tweek the flange to adjust fitment and found that the steel that the flange was made with was contaminated and wouldn't take a weld. My buddy was bored and just fabed up a new flange. No big deal.


Come to think of it, I never let [email protected] know about this and I should have. My appologies John, should have contacted you, but it just wasn't a big deal at the time.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> ^^^ Nothing is impossible to fab, but when using an adapter pipe on a FWD . not an adaptor just a flange and its not a stock turbo either .. but i hear what your saying i have made one for 225 and it was not fun



not an adaptor just a flange and its not a stock turbo either .. but i hear what your saying i have made one for 225 and it was not fun


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> 42DD Down pipe and whatever exhaust you prefer. I have a Borla SS exhaust and I have no problems with noise or longevity. 42DD does make a real nice full turbo back system too!


 have 42DD and BORLA love it....


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Atomic Ed said:


> Had this happen also. Needed to tweek the flange to adjust fitment and found that the steel that the flange was made with was contaminated and wouldn't take a weld. My buddy was bored and just fabed up a new flange. No big deal.
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, I never let [email protected] know about this and I should have. My appologies John, should have contacted you, but it just wasn't a big deal at the time.


 But given the price you pay for a 42DD... Not everyone has access to fab up a new flange though.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Neb said:


> But given the price you pay for a 42DD... Not everyone has access to fab up a new flange though.


 With all due respect Neb, I find this to be a bit hypocritical. Your suggestion earlier in this thread is to go full custom with stainless material and all, yet simply cutting and welding a new flange becomes too much fabrication now.  

Further more, as far I can see on mine and *actual users* of the 42DD downpipe, the minimal surface rust that's been over-emphasized here seems to be from the actual flanges. Most likely, the "local" shop that will do this on a "budget" will not be using anything else or superior (as far as flanges) to fab a downpipe. Maybe somewhere you know, there is a shop that will do a 225Q stainless setup with stainless, V-band and still be competive price and quality wise with the only true viable option in the market. 

If you don't mind me asking, do you run a custom stainless downpipe with v-band (since the available steel flanges are not up to the standards) that was built by a local shop with a competitive price? If not, I'd say that you need to tackle the project and come back to us with how much you had to shell out :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well I don't run either setup yet. But that doesn't mean I haven't been doing my research either. I can get a full turbo back in stainless for $1000 done by an extremely reputable local shop. So why would I pay $700 for just the downpipe? Then the cost of getting it installed. (I'm not sure if it's something I could do myself). I stated from the beginning about supporting a local shop to do the work so that would mean I don't have the tools to do it myself. But to be honest I haven't phoned up a local shop and asked them how much it would cost to replace just the flange of a downpipe. By the time you factor in labour is it worth it? 

I'm not trying to start a pissing match so sorry if I came across that way. Just my 0.02 :beer:


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Neb said:


> But given the price you pay for a 42DD... Not everyone has access to fab up a new flange though.


 True, but I could have just bought a new flange off the shelf, or had 42DD send me one, and welded it on locally. It was a matter of convince and time. I’m out in the boonies, so we back woods folks have to sometimes improvise. 

If I could have gotten a full system with cat, resonator, muffler, and flex joint for a grand, and won't rattle against something when the engine moves around, I'd probably done that myself. But one thing is for sure, the 42DD is a known, quality offering. 

And I will say even the 42DD downpipe may need some tweaking to fit up. We welded on some extra hangers to keep it from rattling against the body. This was hooking it up to a 328whp Eliminator turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Atomic Ed said:


> True, but I could have just bought a new flange off the shelf, or had 42DD send me one, and welded it on locally. It was a matter of convince and time. I’m out in the boonies, so we back woods folks have to sometimes improvise.
> 
> If I could have gotten a full system with cat, resonator, muffler, and flex joint for a grand, and won't rattle against something when the engine moves around, I'd probably done that myself. But one thing is for sure, the 42DD is a known, quality offering.
> 
> And I will say even the 42DD downpipe may need some tweaking to fit up. We welded on some extra hangers to keep it from rattling against the body. This was hooking it up to a 328whp Eliminator turbo.


 There should have been no tweaking necessary to make this exhaust fit, we build all of our downpipes on precision jigs in-house, I have had a few 225 guys who have had a bit of clearance issues when installing but after some trouble shooting we were able to trace it to worn motor mounts, or the motor was just not oriented correctly. Anyone who has been under the TT you will see how vital correct motor position and mount condition is, if it is slightly off you could have fitment issues. With everything in good condition and in correct orientation the downpipe WILL fit. Next time you have an issue like this please let us know so we can help you fix it! :thumbup:


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> There should have been no tweaking necessary to make this exhaust fit, we build all of our downpipes on precision jigs in-house, I have had a few 225 guys who have had a bit of clearance issues when installing but after some trouble shooting we were able to trace it to worn motor mounts, or the motor was just not oriented correctly. Anyone who has been under the TT you will see how vital correct motor position and mount condition is, if it is slightly off you could have fitment issues. With everything in good condition and in correct orientation the downpipe WILL fit. Next time you have an issue like this please let us know so we can help you fix it! :thumbup:


 Yes John, my apologies. 

I should have contacted you and talked this through, but we were on a roll and "field engineered" a fix. We did replace the dog bone mount and with welding on the one hanger that was missing, it worked and fitted up fine. 328whp did test the limit of your setup with the engine movement. 

One thing you might want to look at is the flange material itself. I my case, the flange material wasn't taking a weld very well. We had two welders, both highly experienced and work with all kinds of exotic materials (nuclear welders) agree that the material the flange was made of was an issue. Could have been just a bad batch at the time. It happens. 

It does seem there is a case being made here that the flanges rust, but the pipe itself stays relatively rust free.....just an observation for what its worth. 

Again, great product. I'd buy one again in a heartbeat.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Atomic Ed said:


> Yes John, my apologies.
> 
> I should have contacted you and talked this through, but we were on a roll and "field engineered" a fix. We did replace the dog bone mount and with welding on the one hanger that was missing, it worked and fitted up fine. 328whp did test the limit of your setup with the engine movement.
> 
> ...


 Our flanges are cut from 1018 cold roll steel. This material machines fairly easily and is consistent. We machine to exacting precision to ensure proper fitment on your vehicle. Precision aside, steel rusts. The flanges will get a coating of rust on them immediately, but are too thick to “fall apart” within the normal lifespan of this system. 

We chose this as it works well for our production, our welders weld to this all day every day, and we machine flanges for exhaust systems almost daily. If these were to be made out of stainless (welds easier and does not rust) the machining process would take around 3 times the amount as the cold rolled steel we use for our flanges, making it very difficult for us to keep up with demand, more expensive tooling, machine maintenance and the cost of the system to go through the roof as stainless steel costs 3x the cost of mild in weight. We chose this to be the best material for these flanges, sure there could be better, but it drives the cost up much higher than most would care to swallow. These do the job. 

99% of the time though you tighten these flanges down once and they are good for life, no adjustment required. There will be surface rust on them, however they are extremely thick. Some sand paper will clean them right back up and they will be flat again. 

-John


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Our flanges are cut from 1018 cold roll steel. This material machines fairly easily and is consistent. We machine to exacting precision to ensure proper fitment on your vehicle. Precision aside, steel rusts. The flanges will get a coating of rust on them immediately, but are too thick to “fall apart” within the normal lifespan of this system.
> 
> We chose this as it works well for our production, our welders weld to this all day every day, and we machine flanges for exhaust systems almost daily. If these were to be made out of stainless (welds easier and does not rust) the machining process would take around 3 times the amount as the cold rolled steel we use for our flanges, making it very difficult for us to keep up with demand, more expensive tooling, machine maintenance and the cost of the system to go through the roof as stainless steel costs 3x the cost of mild in weight. We chose this to be the best material for these flanges, sure there could be better, but it drives the cost up much higher than most would care to swallow. These do the job.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply John. I do understand the costing differences and the need to make business decisions. 

OP, I'm done with this side track. Back to your question.


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Neb said:


> Well I don't run either setup yet. But that doesn't mean I haven't been doing my research either. I can get a full turbo back in stainless for $1000 done by an extremely reputable local shop. So why would I pay $700 for just the downpipe? Then the cost of getting it installed. (I'm not sure if it's something I could do myself). I stated from the beginning about supporting a local shop to do the work so that would mean I don't have the tools to do it myself. But to be honest I haven't phoned up a local shop and asked them how much it would cost to replace just the flange of a downpipe. By the time you factor in labour is it worth it?
> 
> I'm not trying to start a pissing match so sorry if I came across that way. Just my 0.02 :beer:


 I could not agree more with you. Well said. :beer:


----------



## ejs35 (Aug 30, 2012)

Definately appriciate all the feedback/banter.... 
Going with the 42DD


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

My mind was already made up before this post however I'm happy to say I've ordered my turbo back today! hopefully it comes with-in a month...


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i am a 180 but i run a modified 225 stock cat back.. esentially opened up the rear box over were the rear tail pipes exit cut out a chunk. an de silenced the center resonater.. i run the 42dd catles dp... out side of some minimal rust on the flanges i just took a wire wheel and roloc disk to it cleaned it up then coated it with some 2000 deg ceramic paint..... 4 months later the paint is still flawless as are the flanges. previously was on the car with no pain in the raw.. and in my opinion didnt need the cleaning but i cleane everything before paint..... with this set up it isnt to loud or not loud enough. and i have friends who say they think it sounds like a cross between a wrx and srt4.....


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i would say for the price for a 42 you get your moneys worth and the liftime garuntee is worth it too. yes their are others out their like blueflame and sprint that offer dps but they are all over 1000. and their cat backs are more. billy boat makes a great system to and they also make the ones apr sells too. all for around the 700 mark.. if i hade the money it would eaither be the 42 cat back or the billy boat dual muffler setup...


----------

